# Ava is 11 months old *With Pics*



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

Technically she isnt 11 months until Thursday, but close enough! I havent done an Ava update in along time so thought I would. She is currently looking like a woolly mammoth still and spends most of her time wallowing in the mud. She has definately taken after Uncle Charlie rather than her mum in that sense as Una never gets unnecessarily muddy!! Ava's standing about 15hands-ish at the moment (not measured her properly) and is doing really well. She has lovely manners, though is definately very cheeky! Im planning to do a couple of shows this year with her, transport permitting, so will be getting her used to her first bridle very soon 

Anyway, here's some pictures taken over the last few weeks. Excuse the mud. I've given up all hope of ever seeing her clean....









(Ava is the one at the front if anyone is confused - she and Charlie are identical, god knows how that happened!!!)





And with her mum, they have had to be separated again as Una's milk came back 





And Charlie and Ava playing


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

So is her breeding part pony part hippo:w00t:

She's absolutely gorgeous.....even with the mud pack finish....can't wait to see an update with her summer coat on!:001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's still lovely even covered in mud :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you both  So proud of my little baby pony!! 

I will definately post some summer coat pictures if a) we get a summer and, b) Ava ever moults her fluffy coat. 

Cant believe its the end of April and she and Charlie still have full winter coats. Its crazy.


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

A least she was mud coloured to start with


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

:lol:

Here's some new photos of Ava now she has moulted out that winter coat. What a change!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

very nice


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, what a beauty she is :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

